# SFR Box : Clé USB Wifi et CPL 85 mbps sur Mac



## Benaissa (27 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Etant client au fournisseur d'accès à la Neufbox de SFR, qui à la base je suis sur Neuf Telecom, car SFR à acheté&#8230; :mouais: :

- AOL
- Neuf Telecom
- Club Internet
- Cegetel

Bien, j'ai quelques soucis d'installation, puis que SFR m'a proposé d'envoyer un nouveau modem gratuit en échange de l'ancien, et le décodeur télé qui va avec, très bien je l'ai reçu, on m'a envoyé le timbre postal qu'il faut, etc&#8230;

Mais le problème se trouve dans la connexion, c'est parce que je veux opté pour :

- La clé USB Wifi (sans fils entre la Box et le Mac)

et

- CPL 85 mbps (sans fils entre la Box et la Télévision)


Enfin, moi qui m'y connais pas trop, je sais pas, alors si c'est une bonne idée ? Je me suis dit, comme j'ai trop de fils de connexion, j'essayerai "sans fils"&#8230; 

En ce qui concerne mon réseau, il y a pas de soucis, je suis situé en France métropolitaine (banlieue parisienne).

Le truc, j'ai 3 questions :

1. La clé USB Wifi est-il un matériel fiable ?

2. Est-ce que pour la clé USB Wifi, il faut Airport ?

3. Les prises CPL 85 mbps sont-ils asser puissantes ?

Quand, on vous dit à la télé, que l'assistance est gratuite au bout de 48 heures, c'est totalement faux&#8230; 

Malheureusement, j'ai attendu :

- 1 semaine pour le modem
- 3 jours pour l'arrêt de la ligne téléphonique

Alors, si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider, merci&#8230;


----------



## Bilbo (27 Février 2009)

Tu ne nous as pas donné le modèle de ton mac.


Benaissa a dit:


> SFR m'a proposé d'envoyer un nouveau modem gratuit en échange de l'ancien


En clair tu avais une config qui marchait, j'imagine que tu étais connecté avec un câble, pourquoi ne refais-tu pas la même chose ?

À+


----------



## Benaissa (27 Février 2009)

Bilbo a dit:


> Tu ne nous as pas donné le modèle de ton mac.
> 
> En clair tu avais une config qui marchait, j'imagine que tu étais connecté avec un câble, pourquoi ne refais-tu pas la même chose ?
> 
> À+



Mon Mac est un PowerPC G4 AGP, Mac OS 10.4.11, sachant que j'ai pas Airport !

Oui, avec le câble, ça fonctionne, mais c'est pour évité d'avoir trop fils de connexion

Dans ma Box, on me demande ceci pour la clé Wifi :



> Type d'interface (bus): Hi-Speed USB
> Protocole de liaison de données: IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g
> Débit de transfert de données: 54 Mbits/s
> Bande de fréquence: 2.4 GHz
> Conformité aux normes: IEEE 802.11b, IEEE 802.11g, IEEE 802.1x, Wi-Fi CERTIFIED



Peut-être avec "D-Link - DWL-G122 - Clé USB" ça pourrait marché ? Je me pose la question justement :mouais:


----------



## Bilbo (27 Février 2009)

Selon le site de SFR, la clef qu'ils fournissent n'est pas compatible mac.  Va falloir que tu t'approches d'un revendeur Apple ou que quelqu'un d'autre te donne une clef compatible. Pour infos, en fouinant douze secondes, j'ai trouvé ça ; mais ne me demande pas ce que ça vaut.

À+


----------

